# panchito (despectivo)



## piraña utria

Buenos días amigos.

Ruego a algún colega español me explique en qué consiste "pancho" o "panchito" en un insulto supestamente xenófobo por parte de un compatriota vuestro contra un paisano, nuestro, que apareció en los medios locales hoy.

Saludos,


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

En España "panchito" es una manera peyorativa de referirse a los Latinoamericanos, principalmente a los que tienen rasgos nativos de allí.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Que interesante 
Nunca lo hubiese pensado así...tengo un hermano llamado Francisco al cual le decimos Pancho, tal vez no sepa ese detalle tampoco...

saludos
rosa


----------



## piraña utria

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> En España "panchito" es una manera peyorativa de refererise a los Latinoamericanos, principalmente a los que tienen rasgos nativos de allí.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Hola, Ant.

¿Pero cuál es la razón de la denominación?, ¿por el trío de boleros?

Saludos,


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola:
> Que interesante
> Nunca lo hubiese pensado así...tengo un hermano llamado Francisco al cual le decimos Pancho, tal vez no sepa ese detalle tampoco...
> 
> saludos
> rosa


 

Pero hay que analizar que quieren decir con "rasgos nativos", porque en el caso de tu hermano, perfectamente puede pasar por un Español.

Saludos.-


----------



## Antpax

piraña utria said:


> Hola, Ant.
> 
> ¿Pero cuál es la razón de la denominación?, ¿por el trío de boleros?
> 
> Saludos,


 
La verdad es que no lo sé. No sé de donde viene la expresión, pero la tuya puede ser una explicación. 

Hola ManPaisa:

No me suena que haya un nombre específico para los inmigrantes latinoamericanos con rasgos "europeos" (no sé como expresarlo), aunque como insulto también se le llama "panchitos", a veces.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Antpax

ManPaisa said:


> Creo que sí, incluso a los que no son sudamericanos, como los panameños, dominicanos, mexicanos, etc.


 
Sí, se usa con todos los latinoamericanos, independientemente del lugar de origen. Igual que a los españoles en algunos sitios nos llaman "gallegos", aunque no seamos de Galicia. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> Pero hay que analizar que quieren decir con "rasgos nativos", porque en el caso de tu hermano, perfectamente puede pasar por un Español.
> 
> Saludos.-


Si, bueno se supones que hablan de rasgos indigenas...pero como siempre los humanos cometemos el error de generalizar...

A ver, a ver ...gallegos, canarios, españoletos...la verdad no consigo alguno que sea como insulto.

saludos
Rosa


----------



## Pinairun

Quizá la culpa de todo la tenga "Pancho" Villa.
Yo también he oído "michu", y no le encuentro otra correspondencia que una fusión de Machu Picchu. ¡Vaya usted a saber! Pero mejor no hacer ni caso.

Saludos


----------



## Antpax

Pinairun said:


> Quizá la culpa de todo la tenga "Pancho" Villa".
> Yo también he oído "michu", y no le encuentro otra correspondencia que una fusión de Machu Picchu. ¡Vaya usted a saber! Pero mejor no hacer ni caso.
> 
> Saludos


 
Anda, "michu" debe ser de tu zona, porque no me suena que se diga por aquí.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo nunca oí eso de _pancho_ o _michu_. Aquí, en Galicia, se denomina a los hispanoamericanos por su gentilicio sin más. Incluso los que generalizan con el término _sudaca_, muchas veces lo hacen sin intención petorativa. Los pocos xenófobos que hay por aquí pueden darle un sentido despectivo a _sudaca_ o, más todavía, a _indio_. Pero, por suerte para todos, no abundan.
Todo esto es normal si pensamos que fuimos un pueblo emigrante. Además muchos de los hispanoamericanos que hay en Galicia son descendientes directos de gallegos lo cual suaviza mucho el choque cultural ya que la gran mayoría tienen todavía lazos con Galicia: parientes, tierras o incluso recuerdos y formas culturales que les transmitieron en el medio familiar.


----------



## mirx

No recuerdo exactamente si fue aquí o en algún otro foro, pero sí recuerdo que alguien mencionó que el término "panchito" tenía orígenes en una marca de cacahuates españoles que eran rechonchos o en forma de bola y algo negruzcos en color.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Pero esos no eran los _Conguitos_?


----------



## Antpax

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Pero esos no eran los _Conguitos_?


 
No, jeje, los _conguitos_ son panchitos recubiertos de chocolate. En efecto, los panchitos son los cacahuetes, que pueden estar tostados o no (si lo están sí que tiene un color marrón si no es más claro).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

No, a eso les llamamos "pastillas de chocolate", o por las marcas (lacasitos, etc.), son de colores, tienen una capa de azúcar o caramelo o lo que sea.

Los conguitos (de _Congo_) son cacahuetes no salados y envueltos en chocolate con leche. Creo que actualmente, o en otros países, no podrían haber lanzado la publicidad con los muñequitos... _cubiertos de chocolate y rellenos de cacahué_.

¿Los panchitos (comida) no son los quicos? ¿el maíz tostado y salado?

Yo no lo había oído para referirse a gente, pero enseguida he entendido que se referiría a mejicanos o algo así, ¿peyorativo? para mí no lo es, pero como siempre depende del tono y de la intención.


----------



## Ibermanolo

chics said:


> No, a eso les llamamos "pastillas de chocolate", o por las marcas (lacasitos, etc.), son de colores, tienen una capa de azúcar o caramelo o lo que sea.
> 
> Los conguitos (de _Congo_) son cacahuetes no salados y envueltos en chocolate con leche. Creo que actualmente, o en otros países, no podrían haber lanzado la publicidad con los muñequitos... _cubiertos de chocolate y rellenos de cacahué_.
> 
> ¿Los panchitos (comida) no son los quicos? ¿el maíz tostado y salado?
> 
> Yo no lo había oído para referirse a gente, pero enseguida he entendido que se referiría a mejicanos o algo así, ¿peyorativo? para mí no lo es, pero como siempre depende del tono y de la intención.


 
Los quicos son el maiz tostado y salado. Los panchitos son los cacahuetes (sin cáscara) también tostados y salados con o sin piel.


----------



## L4ut4r0

piraña utria said:


> ¿Pero cuál es la razón de la denominación?



Quizás porque en España a alguien llamado Francisco no se le dice Pancho sino Paco. Por lo tanto Panchito es el sobrenombre de alguien inequívocamente hispanoamericano.


----------



## ManPaisa

L4ut4r0 said:


> Quizás porque en España a alguien llamado Francisco no se le dice Pancho sino Paco. Por lo tanto Panchito es el sobrenombre de alguien inequívocamente hispanoamericano.


 
Bueno, en Colombia normalmente no es *Pancho* ni *Paco*, sino *Pacho.*


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Quizá la culpa de todo la tenga "Pancho" Villa.


Es lo primero que asocié cuando comencé a leer el hilo.

Además, en Argentina es Pancho y Paco, y alguna que otra vez Pacho.


----------



## chics

Ibermanolo said:


> Los quicos son el maiz tostado y salado. Los panchitos son los cacahuetes (sin cáscara) también tostados y salados con o sin piel.


Vaya, gracias, no sabía que esto tuviera un nombre (aparte de "cacahuetes" ).


----------



## mirx

Helos aquí.


----------



## Calambur

Ibermanolo said:


> Los panchitos son los cacahuetes (sin cáscara) también tostados y salados con o sin piel.


Por aquí, los panchos o panchitos son unos emparedados de pan dulzón y alargado relleno con una salchicha caliente, a la cual se le suele poner mostaza.


----------



## pickypuck

Yo soy español y es la primera vez que oigo el término "panchito" para referirse a un latinoamericano. Como dijo Ibermanolo, para mí un panchito siempre ha sido lo que se conoce también como cacahuete (sin cáscara), avellana, maní, etc. Viendo los otros mensajes, creo que es un término restringido a Madrid.

Saludos.


----------



## odemarco

hola, en madrid se usa el termino "panchito" o "panchi" para referirse a los inmigrantes principalmente bolivianos y ecuatorianos asemejandolos a los panchitos o cacahuetes (por  ser bajitos y gorditos) , al resto de sudamericanos sin estos rasgos indigenas simplemente se usa el termino sudaca.


----------



## odemarco

en cuanto al uso que hacen los argentinos de los panchos, en españa se usa "perrito caliente", me imagino traduccion del "hot dog", y suelen llevar solo ketchup y mostaza, nunca papatas fritas, salvo que vayas al ikea y entonces le ponen pepinillos y cebolla frita


----------



## Calambur

odemarco said:


> en madrid se usa el termino "panchito" o "panchi" para referirse a los inmigrantes principalmente bolivianos y ecuatorianos asemejandolos a los panchitos o cacahuetes (por ser bajitos y gorditos) , al resto de sudamericanos sin estos rasgos indigenas simplemente se usa el termino sudaca.


Aquí a los inmigrantes bolivianos, por tener las características que vos decís, los llamamos "bolitas" (que además tiene algo de bolivianos, claro).
Y asumo que a nosotros los españoles nos llaman "sudacas" (hasta había una historieta -comic- referida a los que emigraban para trabajar por allí: "Sudor sudaca" se llamaba).

En cuanto a _pancho_, además de ser el "hot-dog", se le llama aquí a alguien muy tranquilo, que no se apresura, o que se comporta con total soltura sin molestarse por nada:
"Iba lo más pancho por la playa..."
"Fulanito fue muy pancho a hablar con el Director".
"Yo caminaba muy pancho por esa calle cuando vi..."


----------



## chics

Calambur said:


> En cuanto a _pancho_, se le llama aquí a alguien muy tranquilo, que no se apresura, o que se comporta con total soltura sin molestarse por nada:
> "Iba lo más pancho por la playa..."


Aquí también se usa esta acepción de la palabra.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Calambur said:


> En cuanto a _pancho_, se le llama aquí a alguien muy tranquilo, que no se apresura, o que se comporta con total soltura sin molestarse por nada:
> "Iba lo más pancho por la playa..."
> "Fulanito fue muy pancho a hablar con el Director".
> "Yo caminaba muy pancho por esa calle cuando vi..."


Por acá se le diría "pánfilo" a una persona con esa actitud que mencionas.


----------



## rXo

Yo he recorrido varios países latinos, e incluso viendo las estadísticas Argentina es el país con más mezcla/descendientes de España e Italia. No recuerdo bien pero era como un 75/80% de descendientes directos o nacidos en estas partes de Europa.


----------



## Fer BA

rXo,

bienvenida/o al foro.

Esos números son plausibles en algún que otro lugar de BA, en la Argentina, en su conjunto, se estima que más del 50% de la población tiene parte de sangre indígena.


----------



## oa2169

En este vínculo explican todo acerca de las palabras que usan en España para denotar a los sudamericanos.


----------



## Martoo

odemarco said:


> salvo que como siempre los argentinos son distintos y no funciona con ellos, tengo una amiga argentina que por mas que la gritaras sudaca nunca se daba por aludida cuando se daba cuenta que era a ella muy extrañaba decia: pero si yo soy argentina ? como preguntandose y que relacion hay entre un sudamericano y un argentino, asi que hubo que cambiar por eh tu boluda!



_sudaca_ es bastante despectivo para los sudamericanos. Además de que como argentino, prefiero que me llamen por el gentilicio de mi país, y no por la ubicación de la Argentina en el continente.
Quizás el hecho de que América sea *tan extensa* provoca estos dichos, pero yo soy argentino (decendiente de europeos) y nada más.

Y con respecto al _thread_, si te dicen que sos un *pancho*, te están diciendo que sos un dormido (una persona de 'reacción' lenta).


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> En España "panchito" es una manera peyorativa de referirse a los Latinoamericanos, principalmente a los que tienen rasgos nativos de allí.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Sí, debe ser como el VENANCIO que usamos en México de la misma manera.


----------



## cmro

Holá amigos, yo busqué la respuesta para esta cuestión, entonces sigué: 
fam tranqüilo(a). quedarse tan p. fam ficar tranqüilo


----------



## Fer BA

Hola cmro:

primero corrijo un poco tu ortografía en castellano...



cmro said:


> Hola amigos, yo busqué la respuesta para esta cuestión, entonces sigue:
> fam tranquilo(a). quedarse tan p. fam ficar tranqüilo


 
Ese es el significado usual en Argentina, el hilo refiere al significado en España, donde se usa, despectivamente, para denominar a los latinoamericanos de rasgos mestizos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Fer BA said:


> Ese es el significado usual en Argentina, el hilo refiere al significado en España, donde se usa, despectivamente, para denominar a los latinoamericanos de rasgos mestizos.



En realidad en España pancho también significa tranquilo, es panchito la peyorativa.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Pero en España sólo se usa en determinadas ocasiones como sinónimo de tranquilo (de huevón mejor dicho): está tan pancho, se ha quedado tan pancho.

Sin embargo no se diría nunca: Pepe es muy pancho.


----------



## Janis Joplin

mirx said:


> No recuerdo exactamente si fue aquí o en algún otro foro, pero sí recuerdo que alguien mencionó que el término "panchito" tenía orígenes en una marca de cacahuates españoles que eran rechonchos o en forma de bola y algo negruzcos en color.



Pues el asunto se va ligando.  Los cacahuates son americanos, nuestros Franciscos son Panchos...por ai' van los tiros.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Ibermanolo said:


> Pero en España sólo se usa en determinadas ocasiones como sinónimo de tranquilo (de huevón mejor dicho): está tan pancho, se ha quedado tan pancho.
> 
> Sin embargo no se diría nunca: Pepe es muy pancho.


¿Por qué no? A mí no me suena mal; o _Pepe es un pancho total._


----------



## Ibermanolo

Pues no sabría decirte por qué pero aquí no se usa así.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Yo estoy con Aldonza:
_No, a Pepe no le pidas ayuda que es un pancho y al final lo haces todo tú_.
Absolutamente sustitutiva de huevón.


----------



## mirx

Janis Joplin said:


> Pues el asunto se va ligando. Los cacahuates son americanos, nuestros Franciscos son Panchos...por ai' van los tiros.


 
No sé a qué viene esto, Janis. Desde el inicio del hilo se preguntó por el origen de esa voz xénofoba, y lo que yo sé es lo que ya dije. Son panchos los lationamericanos cortos de estatura, rechonchos, morenos y con facciones indias, todo eso en comparación a la marca española de estos cacahuates que tienen las caracterísitcas que ya describí y que se vieron en la imagen que puse hace rato.


----------



## Janis Joplin

mirx said:


> No sé a qué viene esto, Janis. Desde el inicio del hilo se preguntó por el origen de esa voz xénofoba, y lo que yo sé es lo que ya dije. Son panchos los lationamericanos cortos de estatura, rechonchos, morenos y con facciones indias, todo eso en comparación a la marca española de estos cacahuates que tienen las caracterísitcas que ya describí y que se vieron en la imagen que puse hace rato.



Viene a que desconozco el origen.

Mi lógica me dice que:
Si pancho es el diminutivo que utilizamos por acá para los Franciscos
Si un producto conocido como panchitos está hecho de cacahuates
Si los cacahuates son originarios de América
Toda esa información relacionada le da sentido el uso de la palabra panchitos.

Estoy acostumbrada a analizar todo lo que veo, leo y escucho. Por lo mismo al final me pareció lógico el "origen". No entiendo cual es el problema, pareciera que te molestó mi punto de vista el cual no sólo no es antagónico a tu explicación sino por el contrario, creo que la apoya.

Yo soy mitad española y mitad mexicana y me viene a importar un rábano si me llaman gallega, gachupa, pancha, sudaca o algo peor. Las palabras se toman de quien vienen.


----------



## caniho

piraña utria said:


> Buenos días amigos.
> 
> Ruego a algún colega español me explique en qué consiste "pancho" o "panchito" en un insulto supestamente xenófobo por parte de un compatriota vuestro contra un paisano, nuestro, que apareció en los medios locales hoy.
> 
> Saludos,



La palabra panchito nunca la oí; debe ser nueva o de uso regional en España.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Yo sí lo he oído pero no sé de dónde viene, supongo que de lo que han comentado anteriormente.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

piraña utria said:


> Buenos días amigos.
> 
> Ruego a algún colega español me explique en qué consiste "pancho" o "panchito" en un insulto supestamente xenófobo por parte de un compatriota vuestro contra un paisano, nuestro, que apareció en los medios locales hoy.
> 
> Saludos,


 
En México, aparte de ser Pancho diminutivo de Francisco, también se usa para describir "un alboroto":

 -"_Ayer mi esposa *me armó un gran pancho* por llegar borracho a la casa."-

_*Sinónimos : *Rabieta  Escandalo  Alboroto


----------



## Zagro

L4ut4r0 said:


> Quizás porque en España a alguien llamado Francisco no se le dice Pancho sino Paco. Por lo tanto Panchito es el sobrenombre de alguien inequívocamente hispanoamericano.



Me parece que por aqui van los tiros. Yo no sabia lo de los cacahuetes y la primera vez que lei la expresion 'panchito' enseguida me imagine a un latinoamericano de rasgos amerindios. Yo creo que es porque Pancho evoca (en un espanol) mas a un mejicano o centroamericano que a un argentino, etc - asi que ya vienen a la cabeza los rasgos amerindios, sobre todo si por el contexto se sabe que la expresion es racista y se usa el diminutivo, todo eso acentua la connotacion racial. Por cierto, os queremos, panchitos!


----------



## Guiriman

A ver, "pancho" no se usa en España para hablar despectivamente de los sudamericanos (ni de nadie, que yo sepa), pero "panchito" si. No obstante, yo jamas he oído usar la palabra "panchito" para referirse a, por ejemplo, argentinos..."panchito" se usa en España para hablar de sudamericanos con rasgos amerindios (el que quiera usar un término despectivo hacia los sudamericanos que parecen más europeos usará el término más general: "sudaca", que realmente se usa para hablar despectivamente de cualquiera que venga de Sudamérica...)
"
P.D. También existe un sinónimo de "panchito" en España (pero que se usa en bastante menor medida), y es "wachupino". Además, los gitanos españoles han inventado su propio sinónimo de "panchito", y es "payo-pony" ("payo" porque son gitanos y "pony" por la corta estatura que suelen tener muchos sudamericanos de ciertos países).


----------



## Mate

Hace pocos días, en medio de una ceremonia en la que bendecían a una virgen de un pueblo vecino, frente a las puertas de la catedral de Sevilla me mencionaron a Bergoglio diciendo "el papa Pancho". 

¿Eso es peyorativo o jocoso?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hola, Mate. 
Conociendo al personal de la tierra me apuesto el monóculo que lo dirían de guasa. (Muchas 'pa' seguidas).


----------



## romarsan

Mate said:


> Hace pocos días, en medio de una ceremonia en la que bendecían a una virgen de un pueblo vecino, frente a las puertas de la catedral de Sevilla me mencionaron a Bergoglio diciendo "el papa Pancho".
> 
> ¿Eso es peyorativo o jocoso?



Dado el lugar y en el acto que te lo comentaron, yo diría que más bien sería cariñoso. Es lo que tienen estos términos hay quien los dice sin ninguna mala intención, aunque, bajo mi punto de vista, no deberían seru usados, si acaso en un entorno muy familiar o de sincera amistad en el que ambas partes saben a ciencia cierta que ni uno pretendía ofender ni el otro se iba a sentir ofendido. Es mi opinión.


----------



## Nipnip

En México a los Franciscos les decimos "_panchos", __Pancho Villa, _lo del nombramiento del Papa pudo no haber sido más que un apelativo coloquial y familiar, si fue dicho por alguien que tiene conocimiento del tinte raciste que lleva esta palabra a veces en España, quizá lo hizo como una mezcla de coloquialismo y jocosidad irónica.


----------



## juandiego

Nipnip said:


> En México a los Franciscos les decimos "_panchos", __Pancho Villa, _lo del nombramiento del Papa pudo no haber sido más que un apelativo coloquial y familiar, si fue dicho por alguien que tiene conocimiento del tinte raciste que lleva esta palabra a veces en España, quizá lo hizo como una mezcla de coloquialismo y jocosidad irónica.


Hola, Nipnip.

Yo también apostaría a que simplemente se refería a _Francisco_; entre otras cosas porque lo de _panchito_ no creo que esté muy extendido y tenga mucho uso. El que _Pancho _es apelativo de _Francisco _es también conocido por aquí, aunque no utilizado. Otro indicio importante es lo que apunta Guiriman en el mensaje n.º 48: la opción despectiva sería la diminutiva.


----------



## Ludaico

Yo siempre usé la palabra panchito (sobre todo en su plural) para pedirlos en la tienda o en el quiosco y comerlos después (¡qué ricos, totalmente recubiertos de sal!).


----------



## Xiscomx

En mi diminuto círculo social utilizamos «meteco» para personas latinoamericanas con rasgos pronunciados e inequívocos de sus raíces. A pesar de ser un despectivo generalizador para referirse a todo extranjero al país, solo lo he oído utilizar para referirse a lo dicho al principio, nunca para las personas con rasgos europeos, asiáticos o africanos. Ignoro si en otros ambientes se utiliza.


----------



## sausit

Desconocia lo de los panchitos tanto como lo de que ahora los Latinos que estan bien economicamente salvo Venezuela y Argentina, llaman ahora de manera despectiva EURACAS y TRAPICHES a los españoles  por no tener ni casa ni trabajo ni dinero para comer. Las vueltas que da esta vida generan cada cosa...


----------



## FMagnusson

Xiscomx said:


> En mi diminuto círculo social utilizamos «meteco» para personas latinoamericanas con rasgos pronunciados e inequívocos de sus raíces. A pesar de ser un despectivo generalizador para referirse a todo extranjero al país, solo lo he oído utilizar para referirse a lo dicho al principio, nunca para las personas con rasgos europeos, asiáticos o africanos. Ignoro si en otros ambientes se utiliza.



Por lo que puedo entender después de haber leído las anteriores páginas el sentido exacto de la palabra "panchito" es:  nombre peyorativo dado a los latinoamericanos de ascendencia indígena. en otras palabras se puede entender como un insulto racista con fuerte contenido de odio. además que representa una burla a características físicas: bajo, regordete y de piel oscura, semejantes a los cacahuetes llamados "panchitos". en ese caso podría entender que la palabra "panchito" es un insulto de fuerte contenido de odio racial.


----------



## Roderico

¿Fuerte odio racial? Tiene usted mucha imaginación, nadie en este hilo ha mencionado tal cosa, el usar expresiones peyorativas con respecto a otros muy a menudo no esconde ningún "odio racial".
Nunca había oído la palabra "panchito" para designar a los sudamericanos, sin embargo sí que he escuchado "payo-pony" y siempre en broma. Se dice que el palabro fue inventado por los gitanos aunque tengo mis dudas.


----------



## Pinairun

FMagnusson said:


> Por lo que puedo entender después de haber leído las anteriores páginas el sentido exacto de la palabra "panchito" es:  nombre peyorativo dado a los latinoamericanos de ascendencia indígena. en otras palabras se puede entender como un insulto racista con fuerte contenido de odio. además que representa una burla a características físicas: bajo, regordete y de piel oscura, semejantes a los cacahuetes llamados "panchitos". en ese caso podría entender que la palabra "panchito" es un insulto de fuerte contenido de odio racial.



Creo que estás equivocado y me  alegra poder decírtelo. El  _panchito _o _panchita _de bien no provoca en España odio de ningún tipo, salvo en personas xenófobas por naturaleza a quienes lo mismo les da un sudamericano, que un extremeño, un vasco o el vecino del pueblo de al lado.  

Ignoro cuál es el origen real del apelativo "panchito", pero mi impresión es esta: creo que pudo surgir en las consultas médicas de asistencia primaria o de urgencia de la sanidad pública.  Cuando la llegada a España de personas procedentes de Sudamérica se hizo masiva, acudían con frecuencia al médico por dolores de barriga (quizá provocados por el cambio de aguas o de alimentación), pero decían que les dolía "la pansita", a todos les dolía "la pansita", dicho con un acento que sonaba muy dulce. 

Quien haya frecuentado los ambientes médicos u hospitalarios sabrá que en la jerga del personal se utiliza muchas veces, para identificar a los enfermos, el nombre del órgano supuestamente dañado: _Ahí tenemos una rodilla;  Tienes que ver ese hombro; Échale un vistazo al hígado de la tres, _por citar algunos ejemplos. De la misma manera, entonces se encontraban (y siguen encontrándose) con muchas "pansitas". Y se quedaron con _pansitas_, que derivó en _panchitas; _pero solo podían ser _panchitas _ellas, así que a ellos se les adjudicó el correspondiente "panchitos" .

Sin ir muy lejos, para un vizcaíno yo soy una _guipuchi; _qué le voy a hacer.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:


Roderico said:


> Nunca había oído la palabra "panchito".


Ni yo.



Pinairun said:


> Creo que estás equivocado y me  alegra poder decírtelo. El  _panchito _o _panchita _de bien no provoca en España odio de ningún tipo, salvo en personas xenófobas por naturaleza a quienes lo mismo les da un sudamericano, que un extremeño, un vasco o el vecino del pueblo de al lado.
> 
> Ignoro cuál es el origen real del apelativo "panchito", pero mi impresión es esta: creo que pudo surgir en las consultas médicas de asistencia primaria o de urgencia de la sanidad pública.  Cuando la llegada a España de personas procedentes de Sudamérica se hizo masiva, acudían con frecuencia al médico por dolores de barriga (quizá provocados por el cambio de aguas o de alimentación), pero decían que les dolía "la pansita", a todos les dolía "la pansita", dicho con un acento que sonaba muy dulce.
> 
> Quien haya frecuentado los ambientes médicos u hospitalarios sabrá que en la jerga del personal se utiliza muchas veces, para identificar a los enfermos, el nombre del órgano supuestamente dañado: _Ahí tenemos una rodilla;  Tienes que ver ese hombro; Échale un vistazo al hígado de la tres, _por citar algunos ejemplos. De la misma manera, entonces se encontraban (y siguen encontrándose) con muchas "pansitas". Y se quedaron con _pansitas_, que derivó en _panchitas; _pero solo podían ser _panchitas _ellas, así que a ellos se les adjudicó el correspondiente "panchitos" .
> 
> Sin ir muy lejos, para un vizcaíno yo soy una _guipuchi; _qué le voy a hacer. Y yo una franchute


Me gusta tu explicación Pina .

"El odio racial" nunca es propio de UN país y de sus habitantes, siempre es propio de individuos -que sus motivos tendrán y sospecho que siempre por ignorancia- y este odio suele ser fomentado por otras personas, no tan ignorantes, que tienen un cierto interés en ello.
Hasta luego


----------



## Nipnip

FMagnusson said:


> Por lo que puedo entender después de haber leído las anteriores páginas el sentido exacto de la palabra "panchito" es:  nombre peyorativo dado a los latinoamericanos de ascendencia indígena. en otras palabras se puede entender como un insulto racista con fuerte contenido de odio. además que representa una burla a características físicas: bajo, regordete y de piel oscura, semejantes a los cacahuetes llamados "panchitos". en ese caso podría entender que la palabra "panchito" es un insulto de fuerte contenido de odio racial.



Casi de acuerdo, lo que no me queda claro es cómo califica el grado de odio, usted. Esta palabra tiene "fuerte contenido de odio racial", me gustaría saber cuáles le parecen a usted, y bajo qué consideraciones, como de contenido racial bajo o tolerable.


----------



## eduardo1991

Se supone que se dice  panchito a los mexicanos por su pasado con pancho Villa  saludos desde españa


----------



## eduardo1991

Y los Panchitos también son cacahuetes yo nunca le he llamado a ningún latíno nadaa de eso ni chicano ni panchito. En el fondo es como se diga la palabra si de malas o de buenas como dicen los mexicanos a estados unidos gringos y a los españoles españolitos jaja


----------



## americano-mex

Hola compa, soy mexicano y por lo que me contó un amigo gachupín (español) "panchito" es un cacahuate redondito y tostado en "Gachupilandia", de ahí que según ellos, los hispano-americanos somos pequeños y tostados. En México pancho es el apelativo familiar de Francisco. Nosotros a los españoles les llamamos despectivamente " Gachupines", también se oye ya "Euraca ( de europeo), Españoca, cerdo ibérico y un compa mexicano les llama también "paquitos" porque todavía hay facistas recordando al chiquito, moreno y redondo Franco.


----------



## Davilete37

Definicion en el diccionario castellano de pancho es de persona tranquila calmada, no pienso para nada que este nombre pueda ofender a nadie es como si a un español le llaman joselito, es el tono o la persona lo que ofende con cariño te pueden llamar hijoputa y no pasa nada o decirte guapo con ironia y sentar peor


----------



## Doraemon-

Con cariño te pueden llamar "hijoputa", por supuesto, como se hace entre amigos, pero sin ese cariño "hijoputa" es un insulto y claro que puede ofender a mucha gente. "Panchito" igual; dependerá de cómo se diga, pero claro que puede resultar ofensivo.
No sé si te das cuenta de que estás utilizando un argumento que implica todo lo contrario de lo que dices (por desgracia algo cada vez más típico).


----------



## Davilete37

Desde luego no lo discuto, en mentes cerradas y racistas hasta que te llamen guapo si es con odio suena mal, lo que digo es que en *E*spaña gracias a *D*ios no todos somos as*í* yo he tenido muchos compañeros latinos y son como hermanos para mi de hecho en *E*spaña sobre costumbres y parentescos nos consideramos muy parecidos y es minor*í*a quien rechaza a los latinos. Un saludo.

*Supresión de comentarios fuera de lugar. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## javico78

Bueno, yo vivo en España y he visto que algunitos nos tratan de Panchitos..bueno yo lo tomo a broma y le digo al Español que el es mas Panchito que yo jajajajajajajja y ya arreglado el problema jajajajajaj así que a no sentirse mal por estas tonteras.......Saludos


----------



## Kepler91

A los centroamericanos son los que se les denomina como panchos, el nombre se debe al reconocido revolucionario mexicano Pancho Villa, a los sudamericanos se les conoce como Sudacas, una acotación del nombre, y a los norteamericanos se les conoce como gringos


----------



## swift

¡Qué confusión! Pancho Villa es un personaje histórico mexicano. México está en Norteamérica. Centroamérica comprende siete países: Guatemala, Honduras, Belice, El Salvador, Nicaragua, Costa Rica y Panamá.

Pero bueh... hemos visto en otros hilos que a veces se llama sudamericano a cualquier persona nacida en cualquier país de América Latina. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Martoo

swift said:


> hemos visto en otros hilos que a veces se llama sudamericano a cualquier persona nacida en cualquier país de América Latina. 🤷‍♂️


O latino como sinónimo de hispanohablante americano. 🤭😂


----------



## danieleferrari

swift said:


> Pero bueh... hemos visto en otros hilos que a veces se llama sudamericano a cualquier persona nacida en cualquier país de América Latina. 🤷‍♂️


Yo lo he oído en Madrid ("pancho" y "panchito") con respecto a una pareja argentina y a una chica de Colombia. No he encontrado ninguna definición en la RAE.


----------

